# 8 week battery life my a**



## bsabiston (Sep 16, 2010)

I am overall pretty happy with my paperwhite.  I got over the inexplicable inability to turn off the light, even though at the lowest setting it is still clearly glowing in the dark.  

But that claim of 8 weeks battery life is a total crock.  The only way it would last 8 weeks is if you only turned it on about 10 minutes a day. I get less battery life with the paperwhite than with the previous generation.

It's no big deal, still a good long lasting battery.  But 8 WEEKS?  No way, that is an outright lie.  Anyone else actually seeing 8 weeks of battery life?

Bob


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

I havent run mine down yet but I see significant change in my battery indicator just from basic use so I'm inclined to believe you. I just have been charging mine regularly...because I see significant enough loss to do so.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I am fairly certain it will last for 8 weeks if you read for 12 seconds every day.  

Steve


----------



## MalloryMoutinho (Aug 24, 2012)

You misunderstand...it lasts eight weeks if it's on, but never used lol.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I suspect you'd have to leave wifi off and read verrrry slowly..


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm charging mine every few days. Battery life is not as good as the K3 for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Pushka said:


> I'm charging mine every few days. Battery life is not as good as the K3 for sure.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I completely agree. I do not think the battery life is nearly as good as my kk. I do keep the light on 17 though.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

I charge mine every two weeks, needed or not.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I think you'll find that the 8 week battery life is dependent on a very specific set of industry standard criteria - in this case it is 30 minutes a day reading, with the wireless off and the light setting at 10.

Since most people who are willing to spend their hard earned cash on e-readers tend to be more avid readers than that, it's not surprising that in the 'real' world, very few users will get that sort of battery life.

But unless you intend to be somewhere without electricity for a long period of time, I don't see this as being a problem. It's no trouble to put it on charge overnight every now and then - modern day batteries don't require you to run them down to empty before you recharge. Charging it once a week or so will probably work for most people and is hardly an inconvenience. Compared to other devices, e-ink readers have a superb battery life.


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> I think you'll find that the 8 week battery life is dependent on a very specific set of industry standard criteria - in this case it is 30 minutes a day reading, with the wireless off and the light setting at 10.


Amazon used to also use a page-turn criteria of something like one page a minute. A much slower rate than I suspect most of us read (although I might slow down to only one page turn per minute if I set it on the smallest font).


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Wifi off, my K2 will last about 15-20 hours of my actual reading. for me that is 2-4 days. But I realize I read more and faster than some people, so I take that into consideration when balancing it against their touted weeks of battery life, and I plug it in whenever it shuts down and says hey nitwit I need power to keep letting you read.


----------



## backslidr (Nov 23, 2012)

I've always thought that their battery claims were a bit off. I remember when B&N or Kobo started saying that their battery life lasted longer than Amazon's. It didn't take Amazon long to come out and change their ads to be more comparable to the other company. I suppose under perfect conditions the battery will last about as long as they say, but mine has never come close. Still, it lasts so much longer than a tablet or anything else that it's hard to complain. I'm sure the PW will discharge quicker than any other model, but that's to be expected.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I definitely charge mine more often than my k3--probably every 2 weeks instead of every 3 or 4.  But it's well worth it to have the light (I keep it on 14 in bed, brighter if in a bright room) and not have to mess with a clip on light or stuck next to a lamp to read.

Besides, I've never cared that much about the long battery life.  I only use it at home, and it's not big deal to plug it in before going to sleep after reading once every couple of weeks.  I'm used to charging my iPhone every day (and sometimes twice a day), my iPad every other day or so, my iPod a time or two a week etc.  So getting 2 or 3 weeks of battery life is great, and I honestly wouldn't care if e-ink battery life wasn't super great and needed charged a couple times a week or whatever.  I'm not an outdoorsman or anything so I'm almost never away from power, and I live in a big city in a high rise where the power is almost never out and gets restored quickly the rare times it gets knocked out (since it's a densely populated area and thus one of the first the power company focuses on repairing).


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

mooshie78 said:


> I'm not an outdoorsman or anything so I'm almost never away from power...


That line cracked me up.

I'm like you, I'm hardly every away from power and in the rare case that I will be, I make sure everything is fully charged beforehand. Nothing like lusting after a plug in the airport and all the other people are hogging them...(although airports are getting better and I am finding that plugs are not the rare commodity they once were).

L


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah, most airports have plenty of plugs these days.  I generally don't need them though as I don't do much with my phone on a plane other than listen to music which doesn't take much battery.  I have an ultrabook now that gets pretty good battery life, so I seldom need to charge my laptop anymore as well.

But in general, I don't get the fuss over battery life some have.  As long as I can get a full day of normal usage out of my gadgets before needing a charge I'm fine with it.  Just not a big deal to plug in before bed just like I do my phone etc.  Unless you're someone that's away from power for long stretches.  But I suppose a lot of people haven't had smart phones, mp3 players or other gadgets that need charged frequently.  So maybe it feels like more of a hassle if you aren't already on a daily recharging gadgets at night regimen.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

7vn11vn said:


> I've always thought that their battery claims were a bit off. I remember when B&N or Kobo started saying that their battery life lasted longer than Amazon's. It didn't take Amazon long to come out and change their ads to be more comparable to the other company.


The thing is though, Nook and Kobo's batteries never lasted longer - it's just that they were basing the battery life off of a half hour per day usage whereas Amazon was basing it off of an hour usage. If you did the math, it was the exact same - 4 weeks with wifi off with an hour usage per day or 8 weeks with wifi off and a half hour usage per day. It's saying the same thing but without reading the fine print, it LOOKED like Nook and Kobo had longer battery lives. And Amazon, not wishing to look inferior, merely adapted the battery life from an hour usage per day to a half hour. The whole thing is ridiculous because a half hour usage per day is pretty unrealistic and so, as we see here, it causes a lot of disappointment and misunderstandings with people who don't read the fine print.

Sometimes I really hate capitalism.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

This thread made me curious so I did some math. Eight weeks at half an hour per day. Hmm. Half an hour for each of 7 days in one week is 2.1 hours times the eight weeks is 16.8 hours. That means when I'm on a reading streak and reading 4 hours or more a day and get 3 or 4 days between charges I'm right on target. However, the OP is also right, 8 weeks for people who read avidly enough to want a Kindle is a misleading crock.

My K3, which I haven't used since getting the PW is actually making the battery projections, as sitting around doing nothing, it's holding its charge for weeks and weeks.


----------



## coldwarunicorn (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks to some recent life issues, I didn't use my paperwhite for just shy of four weeks. I fully charged it before I last touched it (since I just got back from a trip), had wifi off... when I finally used it on a flight on friday, there was barely any charge left on it! Thankfully it got me through my short flight.


----------



## coldwarunicorn (Oct 1, 2012)

ellenoc said:


> This thread made me curious so I did some math. Eight weeks at half an hour per day. Hmm. Half an hour for each of 7 days in one week is 2.1 hours times the eight weeks is 16.8 hours. That means when I'm on a reading streak and reading 4 hours or more a day and get 3 or 4 days between charges I'm right on target. However, the OP is also right, 8 weeks for people who read avidly enough to want a Kindle is a misleading crock.
> 
> My K3, which I haven't used since getting the PW is actually making the battery projections, as sitting around doing nothing, it's holding its charge for weeks and weeks.


Your math is a little off. 30 minutes = .5 hours not .3 hours, 7*.5= 3.5 hours. So 28 hours reading time in 8 weeks. Still hardly sufficient to get an avid reader through the week


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

I meant just the math between 4 weeks at an hour usage or 8 weeks at half hour usage. They mean the same thing - half the usage time, double the battery length. I didn't necessarily mean do the math against your own experiences because probably, most people won't be using it with wifi off all the time and the light set to only 10 all the time. Amazon's estimate IS misleading... but I wouldn't say it's a "crock". 

What Amazon is saying is that you should get 28 hours of usage with wifi off and light set to 10. I read about 2 hours per day on average so 28 divided by 2 is 14... that means I should be getting 2 weeks out of my battery BUT because I leave wifi on and have my light set to 12 more often than 10, it's not surprising mine doesn't last that long. I usually charge it every weekend, just to stay in a routine but some weeks, it probably has a few more days left in it, meaning that mine lasts about a week to a week and a half. That sounds about right. Maybe just for kicks I will turn wifi off and set my light to 10 and see if it lasts the full 2 weeks that I should be getting. If so, Amazon's estimate is not a crock, just misleading.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I do think the 8 week estimate is slightly misleading--and I say slightly because it does say in the fine print that it's based on 30 minutes of reading a day.  But that is unrealistic for avid readers.

I disagree with the above post that one has to read more than that to want a Kindle.  It's rare that I read my kindle more than 30 minutes or so before sleeping each night, yet the PW is the 4th Kindle I've owned. 

E-readers are great for any one who reads regularly, regardless of how much they read per day.  Heck, being a more casual reader the main thing I love about e-readers is not having to hassle with buying or borrowing paper books.  I've read more since getting one since I'm now always reading something.  Where as in the past I often didn't want to hassle with going to the bookstore and buying a book I'd read once and never touch again, or hassle with the library and having to worry about finishing by a due date etc.


----------



## coldwarunicorn (Oct 1, 2012)

mooshie78 said:


> I disagree with the above post that one has to read more than that to want a Kindle. It's rare that I read my kindle more than 30 minutes or so before sleeping each night, yet the PW is the 4th Kindle I've owned.


I also disagree with that point, a big reason I like the kindle is that I'm allergic to mold pretty severely (which makes libraries a big no-no) and I'm still at a point in my life where moving frequently makes having a bulk of books I own a pretty big hassle.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

coldwarunicorn said:


> I also disagree with that point, a big reason I like the kindle is that I'm allergic to mold pretty severely (which makes libraries a big no-no) and I'm still at a point in my life where moving frequently makes having a bulk of books I own a pretty big hassle.


Ditto to the mold, and add in RA in my hands/wrists to boot! I love love love my Kindles!


----------



## MenagerieNik (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm on the fence about getting a Paperwhite or a Fire but I know either way not to expect the battery life to be anywhere near what is advertised. My 3G from last year didn't last more than 3 weeks even if it wasn't being used. Then it stopped taking a charge at all so I had it replaced and the new one holds a charge for even less time. I just plug it in every few days as I hate going to use it and finding it dead!


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Also remember that your battery life will depend on what brightness setting you use. My setting of 17 is probably higher than most.


----------



## Michael Cavacini (Aug 2, 2010)

I find the battery to last longer than my old Kindle Touch. However, Touch would die faster than the Kindle Keyboard. So far I don't have any complaints about the Paperwhite's battery performance.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

coldwarunicorn said:


> Your math is a little off. 30 minutes = .5 hours not .3 hours, 7*.5= 3.5 hours. So 28 hours reading time in 8 weeks. Still hardly sufficient to get an avid reader through the week


Well, whoops. Anyone who knows me and my math talents would not be surprised. I'll have to pay more attention. I don't think I'm getting any 28 hours on a charge, but then I don't let it run all the way down either.


----------



## coldwarunicorn (Oct 1, 2012)

it's okay, I hope no offense was taken!

I doubt I am either... but I'm not counting and I have the wifi on and off/change the lighting levels too often to know.


----------



## umbooba (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm getting only a week or less with wifi/3G on, max 1 hour reading a day, and the light turned all the way down. Is anyone else? Had the wifi-only KPW before the 3G and the battery lasted 3 weeks with the same use. 

Just a wild thought: Any possibility my Amazon cover might be malfunctioning and keeping/turning my Kindle on while the cover's closed?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

you are leaving your WiFi on hun, that drains the battery. Turn it off when not actively using it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

umbooba said:


> I'm getting only a week or less with wifi/3G on, max 1 hour reading a day, and the light turned all the way down. Is anyone else? Had the wifi-only KPW before the 3G and the battery lasted 3 weeks with the same use.
> 
> Just a wild thought: Any possibility my Amazon cover might be malfunctioning and keeping/turning my Kindle on while the cover's closed?


I would think you'd get a week of battery life with 1 hour a day and the light turned down, even with WiFi on? I probably don't read as much as that on the PW (lots of other devices, they all get their turn), but I leave my WiFi on all the time and I don't think it goes down that fast. I'm pretty sure it's been at least a week since I charged my PW (I think it was for Thanksgiving so it would be charged when I showed it to people) and it's about half down.

Some people have had their light stay on while closed. You can check this by leaving it closed and going into a dark room. You should be able to see light leakage under the cover. A restart would cure this.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah, I'd definitely check for that as you should get longer than that.

I've been charging mine every 2-3 weeks.  I leave the wifi on (read on other devices so need whispersync), light on 14 most of the time, brighter if in a bright room, and read on it for probably an average of 30 minutes or so a day across a week.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

umbooba said:


> I'm getting only a week or less with wifi/3G on, max 1 hour reading a day, and the light turned all the way down. Is anyone else? Had the wifi-only KPW before the 3G and the battery lasted 3 weeks with the same use.
> 
> Just a wild thought: Any possibility my Amazon cover might be malfunctioning and keeping/turning my Kindle on while the cover's closed?


Also make sure it's not gotten hung up indexing books - I think a hard reboot would fix this (hold power button for about 20 secs).



BTackitt said:


> you are leaving your WiFi on hun, that drains the battery. Turn it off when not actively using it.


He should still be getting more than a week out of it though, with the light turned all the way down and only a max of one hour reading per day. I use mine for about 2 hours a day, with wifi on all the time, and the light set to 12 and mine lasts _at least_ a week. So with half the usage time and the light set much lower, he should be getting at least 2 weeks out of it, even with wifi on.


----------



## coldwarunicorn (Oct 1, 2012)

BTackitt said:


> you are leaving your WiFi on hun, that drains the battery. Turn it off when not actively using it.


I think this really depends... say, you're always using your kindle at home - then it shouldn't be draining the battery THAT fast. But, if you carry it around with you and it's often "searching" for a network, that can drain the battery down much faster.


----------



## MagentaSunset (Oct 1, 2010)

_My K3 sure seems to have a better battery life, but it's not really a game changer for me. I use the K3 mostly in the mornings at work for some early news catch-up with my coffee and I read during lunch if I have some downtime. I use the PW mostly at night before going to sleep. I never leave the 3G on when I'm not actively downloading or shopping and the PW light setting is pretty much set at 9.

But over the holiday weekend I was really into a particular book and was reading quite a bit more on the PW. I did notice the battery ran down quite a bit faster than the K3 seems to. It is what it is. But it was disappointing to notice the difference. _


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

coldwarunicorn said:


> I think this really depends... say, you're always using your kindle at home - then it shouldn't be draining the battery THAT fast. But, if you carry it around with you and it's often "searching" for a network, that can drain the battery down much faster.


True. Though it won't be searching while asleep.

Wifi when connected doesn't use much juice at all. I recall back when the K3 battery life was based on an hour a day of usage the estimates the advertised were:

4 weeks with wifi/3g turned off.
3 weeks with wifi turned on (on wifi only model)
10 days with 3g turned on

So wifi uses some power, but not enough to bother turning it off if you're regularly connected and need the whispersync for reading on multiple devices or getting blog updates throughout the day or whatever. But not much reason to take the battery hit if you never use the wifi for anything other than occasionally downloading new purchases. 3G eats a lot more, so more reason to turn that off and on rather than leaving it on.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Pawz4me said:


> Amazon used to also use a page-turn criteria of something like one page a minute. A much slower rate than I suspect most of us read (although I might slow down to only one page turn per minute if I set it on the smallest font).


I take more than one minute per page. But I am using the smallest font, the smallest line spacing and the smallest margins. Basically trying to cram as much on the screen as I can.


----------



## umbooba (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the input!  I've reset my KPW (and removed it from the cover for good measure) and will see how long this charge lasts me. I like leaving the wifi/3G on for whispersync as I read across several devices, but shall try turning it off at the next charge cycle to see how much of a difference it makes. 

As others have said, my KK 3G had a much better battery life, even with wifi/3G on all the time, so I was just wondering if there was anything wrong with my KPW since Amazon projects the same 8 week battery life for both models...


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Again keep in mind the battery life estimate is the same for the the wifi and 3g model as they just say 8 weeks with wireless off and light and 10 and 30 minutes of reading a day.

The 3g model will not last as long with wireless on as the wifi model will as the 3g antenna eats more power.  Unfortunately they don't offer estimates of how long it should last with 3g/wifi on like they used to (as I posted above) so we can see from the specs if it's still such a dramatic difference between 3g and wifi or if they've improved that.


----------



## Cloysterpete (Aug 21, 2010)

I don't have any idea how Amazon can even claim that the battery life on the Kindle 3 and the Paperwhite is the same, my k3 just last forever, I read for hours and the battery meter doesn't budge, I do the same on the PW and the meter is visible less after a protracted reading session. Makes a total mockery of Amazons stupid misleading battery life figures.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Cloysterpete said:


> I don't have any idea how Amazon can even claim that the battery life on the Kindle 3 and the Paperwhite is the same, my k3 just last forever, I read for hours and the battery meter doesn't budge, I do the same on the PW and the meter is visible less after a protracted reading session. Makes a total mockery of Amazons stupid misleading battery life figures.


Well, that's not been my experience. I had the K3/Keyboard, the KT, and now the PW and they have all lasted the same length of time before needing a recharge. My reading habits have not changed.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I charge my PW more than I did my K3.  Probably a week or so sooner.  But I do keep the light on 14 most of the time, turn it all the way up if reading on the couch during the day when the sunlight is coming in etc.  So that's going to drain if faster.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

My kk definitely lasted longer on a charge than my pw


----------



## Cloysterpete (Aug 21, 2010)

history_lover said:


> Well, that's not been my experience. I had the K3/Keyboard, the KT, and now the PW and they have all lasted the same length of time before needing a recharge. My reading habits have not changed.


It's because you read a LOT faster than me, how you read effects your battery life greatly.

I use a tiny font and read deathly slow so I'm sat on one page for a good few minutes, with K3 when I'm on the page it's not using any charge from the battery, it's only really using battery to refresh the screen on page turns. With the Paperwhite on top of page turns with the always on light the device is constantly using power while I'm reading, there's simply no way for Amazon to make a lighted product as power efficient as an unlighted me so they shouldn't claim that it is.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Cloysterpete said:


> It's because you read a LOT faster than me, how you read effects your battery life greatly.
> 
> I use a tiny font and read deathly slow so I'm sat on one page for a good few minutes, with K3 when I'm on the page it's not using any charge from the battery, it's only really using battery to refresh the screen on page turns. With the Paperwhite on top of page turns with the always on light the device is constantly using power while I'm reading, there's simply no way for Amazon to make a lighted product as power efficient as an unlighted me so they shouldn't claim that it is.


Actually, it probably has to do with the fact that I always had the lighted cover with the K3 and KT - so they too were almost always drawing constant power. Read speed shouldn't matter - if I'm reading at the same speed on the K3 as the PW and the K3 had a longer battery life, it still should have lasted longer. Unless, of course, I was using the lighted cover most of the time.

Furthermore, I don't actually read that fast - every read speed test I've ever taken marks me at slightly slower than average reading speed.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Well in terms of speed, page refreshes do eat into battery life of course.  So someone who is turning pages more often will run the battery down quicker.  They don't have to be a faster reader per se, they could just be using a larger font size and thus be turning pages more often than someone who reads faster that them but usuesa much smaller font and thus has many more words to read on each screen.

Also, I have mine set to do the full page refresh every time to avoid ghosting.  That will eat a little more battery two I'm sure.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

mooshie78 said:


> Well in terms of speed, page refreshes do eat into battery life of course. So someone who is turning pages more often will run the battery down quicker.


Yes but if I'm reading at the same speed on the K3 and PW, it doesn't make a difference. I didn't reading faster on the K3 then on the PW, thereby eating up more of the battery and evening out the battery life to match the PW, which is what I would have had to be doing for Cloysterpete's suggestion to be accurate.



> They don't have to be a faster reader per se, they could just be using a larger font size and thus be turning pages more often than someone who reads faster that them but usuesa much smaller font and thus has many more words to read on each screen.


True but like I said, my reading habits haven't changed - neither the my read speed or my chosen font size.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I totally agree that Amazon is pulling our legs with this claim! . _Eight weeks_ is a bunch of bologna in my estimation. I had and returned two Paperwhites. One was wifi, the other 3G. Neither one held a charge for more than 3 days! That was with wifi and 3G turned off. I can go WEEKS on my KK without a charge, and a week and a half or so on my Kindle Fire HD! .

I think the Paperwhite is amazing _in theory_ at this stage of the game. I look forward to a revamped model.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

skyblue said:


> I totally agree that Amazon is pulling our legs with this claim! . _Eight weeks_ is a bunch of bologna in my estimation. I had and returned two Paperwhites. One was wifi, the other 3G. Neither one held a charge for more than 3 days! That was with wifi and 3G turned off. I can go WEEKS on my KK without a charge, and a week and a half or so on my Kindle Fire HD! .


I think you were right to return the Paperwhites, as they were clearly defective if they only got three days out of the battery. I can't remember when I last charged my PW, but it was before Thanksgiving. And I leave my WiFi on.

But based on your comment, I'm beginning to think my Fire HD 4G is defective as I have to charge it every day or two...  (I don't really think it's defective, that's similar to the battery life I get on my iPad. I charge them both daily.)

Betsy


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

history_lover said:


> Yes but if I'm reading at the same speed on the K3 and PW, it doesn't make a difference. I didn't reading faster on the K3 then on the PW, thereby eating up more of the battery and evening out the battery life to match the PW, which is what I would have had to be doing for Cloysterpete's suggestion to be accurate.
> 
> True but like I said, my reading habits haven't changed - neither the my read speed or my chosen font size.


I know. I just meant that you could still be turning pages more often than the above poster and thus running the battery down faster than he/she does--which was their point--that you may read/turn pages faster/more than them. But yes, your reading speed should be the same as it was on the other Kindles you had.

I am a bit surprised you get the same battery life out of the PW though. My battery lasts more than long enough for me, but I do charge it a week or so more often than I did my K3. But again, probably a function of my liking the light up pretty high, leaving wifi on and having page refresh turned on.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I started to think more in how many books can I read before I have to charge. Average sized books in the 5000-6000 location area. On my K3, I could get maybe 2, or 2.5 books. With my PW, Its 2, maybe but not more. Sometimes I read one book and I am halfway down or more. I have a bit of a hard time gauging the battery icon on the PW. I wish there was a percentage somewhere in the settings.  

Thinking in hours doesn't really help me with calculations. I read on size 4 on the K3 and on 5 on the PW. Somehow the fonts are in between on the 2 devices. 

This is all with wifi always off. Only on to get stuff at the most once a day very short. My light is never higher than 10, most of the time its in between 4-8. 

Basically I get maybe 2 days out of my PW. I don't like running it down to get a notice and I have a hard time knowing if I am quarter full or what, since the icon is not clear to me. Plus I don't want to run out for the next day, so I rather just plug it in. 
My K3 I got 3-4 days. 

I have never been able to go weeks with any of my Kindles and they couldn't all have been defective. So I think that my use just doesn't work that way and that is ok. 

I thought though that I could for once leave my wifi on with the PW, but that isn't going to work. I just don't like it to run down so fast. But now that they put the settings in the book menu, its so quick to turn on and off, it doesn't bother me.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

I read for 2 or 3 hours per day on my PW-Wifi.  I never turn off the wifi, and the light is usually between 10-15.  If I leave the house, it's usually in my backpack, which means it's then desperately searching for wifi access when there is none to be had.  On the other hand, I read with the smallest font, smallest margins, smallest between-line spacing (no readers either! At 43, my eyes are doing very well!), so my page turns aren't as frequent as someone using a bigger font/spacing  setting.  I find that if I don't charge it for a week, it's down to around the 25% battery level.  I usually throw it on the charger overnight once a week or so.  If I've gone on a buying/sampling/downloading spree, the battery life goes down faster, and I might have to charge it midweek.  I'm quite happy with the battery life, especially compared to my Samsung Galaxy Tab Plus tablet which is what I previously used as my 'Kindle.'


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

mooshie78 said:


> I know. I just meant that you could still be turning pages more often than the above poster and thus running the battery down faster than he/she does--which was their point--that you may read/turn pages faster/more than them.


But I wasn't commenting on the battery life of my Kindle versus theirs, I was commenting on the battery life between the K3/KT and PW.



> I am a bit surprised you get the same battery life out of the PW though. My battery lasts more than long enough for me, but I do charge it a week or so more often than I did my K3. But again, probably a function of my liking the light up pretty high, leaving wifi on and having page refresh turned on.


I've been keeping mine set to 12 and like I say, I did almost always use the lighted cover with my K3/KT - I guess the energy it needed for the cover light equals about the same energy needs with the front lighting set to about 12 (or maybe 10, since that is Amazon's recommendation).


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I know.  Conversation was just going in circles a bit as you were comparing your PW reading to your past reading on other device and he/she was commenting on his/her reading speed/font size vs. yours.  So you kind of dodged their point. 

Ah, I missed that.  That's probably the case.  I always though the Amazon covers were absurdly over priced so I never bought one and used clip on lights (and rarely used one,  just set near a lamp most of the time).  That makes since as the LED in the lighted cover probably uses similar power to the screen lights in the PW as you note.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

mooshie78 said:


> I know. Conversation was just going in circles a bit as you were comparing your PW reading to your past reading on other device and he/she was commenting on his/her reading speed/font size vs. yours. So you kind of dodged their point.


Or rather, they dodged mine.


----------

